# 2 piece walnut bowl



## Mr.Hunt (Apr 29, 2012)

this here is one of the proudest moments in my young turning career. it is the first bowl that i turned and finished that actually turned out the way it was intended. it started as a 3x3x30 somethin walnut runner at the shop i work at when i noticed that it had some curl in it. so i decided to run it through the planer and what come out the other end stunned me. this thing was a hunk o junk left for dead. after sitting around the shop another 3 weeks or so i couldnt let it go so i bought it from my boss ( GVWP ) dave then i cut and laminated to get 2 blanks out of. let me know what you guys think. it was turned the old fashined way on a central machinery 8x10 mini lathe ( i know dont even go there) and finished with poly. my inspiration if i had one was the shape of a wine glass....


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 29, 2012)

Mr.Hunt said:


> this here is one of the proudest moments in my young turning career. it is the first bowl that i turned and finished that actually turned out the way it was intended. it started as a 3x3x30 somethin walnut runner at the shop i work at when i noticed that it had some curl in it. so i decided to run it through the planer and what come out the other end stunned me. this thing was a hunk o junk left for dead. after sitting around the shop another 3 weeks or so i couldnt let it go so i bought it from my boss ( GVWP ) dave then i cut and laminated to get 2 blanks out of. let me know what you guys think. it was turned the old fashined way on a central machinery 8x10 mini lathe ( i know dont even go there) and finished with poly. my inspiration if i had one was the shape of a wine glass....



Nice choice of wood.


----------



## Mr.Hunt (Apr 29, 2012)

i believe it choose me..... also helps i work at a saw mill


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice wood and craftsmanship!!!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice job there Aaron. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 30, 2012)

I love the shape of this bowl. Fantastic work.


----------



## TimR (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice it is! But c'mon...you work in a sawmill....we're gonna expect to see alot more! If I worked in a sawmill...you can bet I'd have one HUGE lunchbox...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 30, 2012)

Very nice work, nice form and finish I love found wood, I have found many treasures, some even from pallets. Do not be ashamed of your tools, use what you have and learn from them and upgrade when you can. My lathe was just a starter and it has tought me alot about turning and tecnique and what I will want in my next lathe. I truely believe my lathe is a pos but I can turn some nice stuff on it. It's not the quality of the tool but the quality of the craftsman that uses them, you are on your way, be proud of your finished pieces, not the tools that you used to make them. Advice from an old fart that continues to learn every day.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm still waiting to turn my first bowl that turns and finishes like I intended!:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::wacko1:

Nice work on this one… I agree with TimR though… You need a bigger lunchbox!


----------



## Mr.Hunt (May 4, 2012)

lol not only do i work at a sawmill but half of our buisness is selling turnstock and we are just about the largest seller in our 3state area from what i have heard from customers. its a kickass job no dout. really i dont that big of one c/ the boss man is pretty fair on the stuff he sells so i get wood for cheap and access to a ton of tools i cant afford. not to mention i get free wood at times that we dont sell or that looks usless. like the burl maple bowl i turned and have posted. currently ive got some super figured walnut bowls i am going to turn as well as a maple bowl that will have a walnut rim and burl elm on the sides. give it time, pray i can keep em one the lathe, and ill have some new pics posted. thanks for the comments and the support everyone!


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 4, 2012)

Mr.Hunt said:


> lol not only do i work at a sawmill but half of our buisness is selling turnstock and we are just about the largest seller in our 3state area from what i have heard from customers. its a kickass job no dout. really i dont that big of one c/ the boss man is pretty fair on the stuff he sells so i get wood for cheap and access to a ton of tools i cant afford. not to mention i get free wood at times that we dont sell or that looks usless. like the burl maple bowl i turned and have posted. currently ive got some super figured walnut bowls i am going to turn as well as a maple bowl that will have a walnut rim and burl elm on the sides. give it time, pray i can keep em one the lathe, and ill have some new pics posted. thanks for the comments and the support everyone!



nice job hunt looks great dave


----------



## brown down (May 6, 2012)

nicely done, great shape and awesome choice of timber. keep em coming!


----------

